# Okay, I've the Aux Input in the Glove Box finally but ....



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

.... I don't have anything to try with it. 

1. Do devices like iPods have their own battery power? 

2. Can I use an adapter to provide power from the built-in E46 flash charger that's in the Glove Box for various devices?

3. What's the best way to provide flexible 12v power when using the Aux Input Connector .... a plug-in to the Cig Lighter?

Thanks :dunno:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

If you have a device that needs 12v power, I think your best bet would be to use the cig-lighter or get the power adapter than plugs into the flashlight recharger port.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> If you have a device that needs 12v power, I think your best bet would be to use the cig-lighter or get the power adapter than plugs into the flashlight recharger port.


I did not know that there was a BMW 12v adapter that plugs into the flashlight recharger port ... cool.

Anyone by chance have a part number?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## cokray (Feb 13, 2003)

Zappo said:


> I did not know that there was a BMW 12v adapter that plugs into the flashlight recharger port ... cool.
> 
> Anyone by chance have a part number?
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


http://www.pacificbmw.com/catalog/access/detail.asp?pid=33&category=5&section=20&model=E46


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

cokray said:


> http://www.pacificbmw.com/catalog/access/detail.asp?pid=33&category=5&section=20&model=E46


Mucho thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Zappo said:


> .... I don't have anything to try with it.
> 
> 1. Do devices like iPods have their own battery power?


Yes.

You'll need a male-to-male 1/8" patch cord. Radio Shack has 'em, and you can use it with anything that has a headphone (minijack) output (e.g., walkman, discman, etc.)


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> Yes.
> 
> You'll need a male-to-male 1/8" patch cord. Radio Shack has 'em, and you can use it with anything that has a headphone (minijack) output (e.g., walkman, discman, etc.)


Are you saying that anything like a Walkman, DiscMan, etc. with a 1/8" headphone minijack can be plugged into the Auxillary Input and it will play through the Head Unit?

Also, what is displayed on the head unit when playing through the Aux Input? Does an iPod provide song info like you get with Satellite radio or FM radio, etc? Does the Aux input have that kind of display capability or is it source dependent?  Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Zappo said:


> Are you saying that anything like a Walkman, DiscMan, etc. with a 1/8" headphone minijack can be plugged into the Auxillary Input and it will play through the Head Unit?
> 
> Also, what is displayed on the head unit when playing through the Aux Input? Does an iPod provide song info like you get with Satellite radio or FM radio, etc? Does the Aux input have that kind of display capability or is it source dependent? Thanks :thumbup:


Yes, that's what I'm saying. The aux input simply creates a way to put a different source into the head unit. It's like the back of your amp/receiver at home. You can plug in a turntable, tape, cd, etc. to that. the aux input makes that possible with the car head unit.

and i believe there's no display possible, because the data have to be output from the source. the ipod won't put that data through the minijack. you'd need some other way of getting the data in.


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> Yes, that's what I'm saying. The aux input simply creates a way to put a different source into the head unit. It's like the back of your amp/receiver at home. You can plug in a turntable, tape, cd, etc. to that. the aux input makes that possible with the car head unit.
> 
> and i believe there's no display possible, because the data have to be output from the source. the ipod won't put that data through the minijack. you'd need some other way of getting the data in.


Okay, I get it now ... Thanks!
:thumbup:


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

What model year radios have the AUX input available?


----------



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

PABS said:


> What model year radios have the AUX input available?


Generally, all 2003 non-NAV model year 3 and 5 Series (and the X5s) have radios with this cabability. NAV models may have got it in 2004 (not sure).

The non-NAV head unit must have Software Version 50 or higher if it was built in mid to late 2002 for the 2003 cars. Any head unit with an actual built date in 2003 regardless of SW version should also have it. Note that these units also are Sirius Satellite Plug and Play compatible with the BMW OEM Sirius Controller Kit.

See this thread for more details:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37661


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Zappo said:


> .... I don't have anything to try with it.
> 
> 1. Do devices like iPods have their own battery power?
> 
> ...


Hook up your Sirius PNP if u can't afford the receiver its only 150 w/ a mail-in rebate


----------

